# Delicious Northern Light Blue ?



## jackie white (Apr 23, 2013)

has anyone grown *Delicious* *Northern* *Light* *Blue how log best to wait before 12/12 with 400hps , vegging with cfl and window ledge 
what best with training   *


----------



## 7greeneyes (Apr 23, 2013)

4-6 weeks. Basically wait for sexual maturity (preflowers). Barring that, wait for alternating nodes and force it. But she'll still have to reach maturity first before she can bloom out, anyway....


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 23, 2013)

I'm with 7, unless height is an issue.  How much room do you have for flowering?  I am thinking that vegging with CFLs and a window ledge you could get quite a bit of stretch.


----------



## mcjefferson (May 11, 2013)

[email protected]) or text (862) 246-8732 We offer top quality marijuana high medicinal kush of all strains at affordable prices around the united states and the world to people suffering from insomia,stress,Lack of appetite,Depression,Fatigue,Nausea,Anxiety,Migraines,Muscle Spasms,PMS and buds, .we supply to dispensaries and other individual patients who are 18 years and above we are discreet and delivery is in no time. The meds we supply will help you solve all your pains problems.

 OG Kush bubba kush master kush purple kush ultra kush white widow skunk marijuna .Red magic, Kush herbal incense, Mr.nice guy. Cloud 10, Space herbal incense, Black mamba, Spike max, Funky skunk, **** pot, Bayou blaster, Califo ia orange buds, Haiwan buds, Crunky monkey, 8-ball, Spice, Skunk1, Hindu kush, K2, Algerian herbal blend, White window, White rhino, Snow white, Pep spice 3, Jamaican gold budd, klimax, dr. Klimax, space cadet, scubby snax, king kong, kush

 *Green Crack::::::::::::: Grade: AA *sour Diesel :::::::::::::::Grade: A+ Top Shelf *Grand Daddy Purple ::::Grade: A *Sensi Star x ak47 :::::::Grade: AAA *Afghan Kush :::::::::::::Grade: A *Northern Lights #5 ::::::Grade: A+ *Lemon drop:::::::::::::::Grade: A+ *Purple Kush:::::::::::::::Grade:A+ Top Shelf *OG Kush ::::::::::::::::::Grade:A++ Top Shelf *purple-urkle::::::::::::::Grade: A- Contact is interested ,for us to know if Our price is perfectly Okay for you sir/madam,for us to know,if you want us to proceed On your Proforma Invoice Asap,before we can prepare your invoice we must have your delivery address detail which is attach Bellow and our terms of payment is 100% before delivery .Contact ( [email protected]) for more info at (862) 246-8732


----------



## Havingfun (May 12, 2013)

WOW Way to Spam it up.


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (May 12, 2013)

mcjefferson said:
			
		

> [email protected]) or text (862) 246-8732 We offer top quality marijuana high medicinal kush of all strains at affordable prices around the united states and the world to people suffering from insomia,stress,Lack of appetite,Depression,Fatigue,Nausea,Anxiety,Migraines,Muscle Spasms,PMS and buds, .we supply to dispensaries and other individual patients who are 18 years and above we are discreet and delivery is in no time. The meds we supply will help you solve all your pains problems.
> 
> OG Kush bubba kush master kush purple kush ultra kush white widow skunk marijuna .Red magic, Kush herbal incense, Mr.nice guy. Cloud 10, Space herbal incense, Black mamba, Spike max, Funky skunk, **** pot, Bayou blaster, Califo ia orange buds, Haiwan buds, Crunky monkey, 8-ball, Spice, Skunk1, Hindu kush, K2, Algerian herbal blend, White window, White rhino, Snow white, Pep spice 3, Jamaican gold budd, klimax, dr. Klimax, space cadet, scubby snax, king kong, kush
> 
> *Green Crack::::::::::::: Grade: AA *sour Diesel :::::::::::::::Grade: A+ Top Shelf *Grand Daddy Purple ::::Grade: A *Sensi Star x ak47 :::::::Grade: AAA *Afghan Kush :::::::::::::Grade: A *Northern Lights #5 ::::::Grade: A+ *Lemon drop:::::::::::::::Grade: A+ *Purple Kush:::::::::::::::Grade:A+ Top Shelf *OG Kush ::::::::::::::::::Grade:A++ Top Shelf *purple-urkle::::::::::::::Grade: A- Contact is interested ,for us to know if Our price is perfectly Okay for you sir/madam,for us to know,if you want us to proceed On your Proforma Invoice Asap,before we can prepare your invoice we must have your delivery address detail which is attach Bellow and our terms of payment is 100% before delivery .Contact ( [email protected]) for more info at (862) 246-8732


 

Definately not welcomed to this here fire pilgrem and given a e-mail address that can be tracked aint all the smarts either may I suggest how to book fur dumbies? Oh and roll it up called wonderin were their village idiot was, I told them yual be home quick 

BWD


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (May 14, 2013)

OK, I need new nerd glasses.  Whenever I glance at the thread title I think "Deciduous Northern Light Blue", as in a blue strain of NL the leaves of which turn orange and drop off in the fall.  :hitchair:


----------



## 7greeneyes (May 14, 2013)

looks like someone picked up a *marble*.:giggle:


----------

